# Help! "Error: while initializing device IOS...an I/O subsystem driver failed to load"



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi there! I would appreciate help for the following problem.

I am running win98 (2nd edition). After I boot up and the Win screen comes on, i get the following error message on a black screen, and my system locks up.

***

Error: while initializing device IOS:

Error: an I/O subsystem driver failed to load

Either a file in the ./iosubsys subdirectory is corrupt or the system is low on memory

***

I have not installed or removed any programs recently. 

Can anyone help me? Thanks so much!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Did you recently install an update to Internet Explorer, say from 5 to 6? Install anything else major?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Just noticed you said you didn't install any new programs recently. It would pay me to read all the post. Duh.

This could be serious and require you to re-install Windows:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=311108

Another possible is this:

Start the PC in Safe Mode. 
Click on Start and choose Run. Type in Sysedit and click on Ok. 
Open c:\windows\system.ini window. 
Click on Search, choose Find, type in VCACHE and click on Next. 
Add the following line to the [VCACHE] section : MAXFILECACHE=6144. 
Save the file and Restart the pc.

Follow that in order.

It may be advisable to wait for further responses before attempting either option above since this may have a quick and dirty answer I've never seen.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The MaxFileCache solution is for the same problem on Windows 95, and the issue has been fixed on Win98.

If you really haven't done anything since your last valid boot, I would try a registry restore.
Boot to a command prompt (or with a boot disk) and enter
Scanreg /restore
Choose the date when it last booted correctly.(presumably yesterday?)

Also watch the memory count at boot time. Is all of your ram being recognized?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi WP,
I should have suggested the restore option though I thought it unlikely with the info we had.

As far as the Win95, yes it should have been eliminated in W98 but I found instances where it was caused by a faulty installation though I'm not sure what triggered this.

I've been away for awhile so maybe my brain's dummed down. LOL.

I wonder too if he may have a worm or virus that's done it's thing.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *Just noticed you said you didn't install any new programs recently. It would pay me to read all the post. Duh.
> 
> This could be serious and require you to re-install Windows:
> ...


I am getting this error even when I try to get to safe mode.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitPhil:_
> *The MaxFileCache solution is for the same problem on Windows 95, and the issue has been fixed on Win98.
> 
> If you really haven't done anything since your last valid boot, I would try a registry restore.
> ...


I tried scanreg/restore but it didn't help.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

Another thing, when I get the error and I hit enter a few times I get a message that reads as follows:
An internal stack overflow has caused this session to be halted. Change the STACKS setting in your CONFIG.SYS file, and then try again.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Iosubysys files are files in the c:\windows\system\iosubsys directory.

They contain files which are related to CD roms, CD/RWs, DVDs, zip drives and general burning software.

Errors in these files are often related to old CD burning software not completely removed, such as Roxio or Nero.

Normally one would be able to boot through to Safe Mode if it was just a case of a corrupt or invalid file associated with installed drives or software.

The fact that you can't suggests there is more serious corruption of vital system files or a real problem with damaged ram or insufficient Virtual Memory (available hard drive space)

As a test I just tried renaming iosubsys to iosubsys.bak in my Win98 system and got the exact same error you did.

Try booting to a command prompt, at the prompt enter each line:

*cd c:\windows\system
dir iosubsys*

Is the folder found and a directory listing of files displayed?

If not, try scandisk and see if you can recover it that way.

enter:

c:\windows\scandisk

In fact, either way, I would give Scandisk a shot at this. Although it might be possible to resolve things by renaming individual files in the iosubsys directory, you would have to list everything you see there for me to make suggestions.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

I ran cd c:\windows\system dir iosubsys and it said the following:
volume in drive c has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 2070-1AF7
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM

File not found
17,405.25 MB free


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

I also ran scandisk. Should I scan the surface (it says that it will take around 2 hours)? When scandisk is done it takes me back to command prompt. Where should I go from there?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, you have two choices run a surface scan which has a small chance of retoring the missing directory, or do a Windows reinstall, which will recreate it. They will both probably take about the same amount of time. The reinstall does a scan anyway, though they don't take that long.

Do you have reinstalation media? In particular a Microsoft CD and the ProductKey?


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

Windows 98 se. I got my computer from Peoplepc and windows came preinstalled. They didn't send me the disk. Any ideas?
I am running a surface scan as we speak. Hoping that it will work.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You *should* have cab files on the hard drive in the location c:\windows\options\cabs

If you do, you can run setup from there. But FIRST you will have to retrieve the ProductKey.

Here are directions that can work if you follow them precisely. Get the ProductKey first. Once you have it you can try running the setup command as given. If setup starts, you're on your way. If the file is not found, then you may be out of luck.

At the c:> prompt, carefully type and enter these two commands:

*regedit /e regkey.txt HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

edit regkey.txt*

Now you should see a display in the DOS editor; use the arrow key to scroll down and look for an entry for *ProductKey*

It is 25 characters long, copy it carefully!!

Once you have it, press Alt+F and then X to exit.

At the c:> prompt enter each command:

*ren c:\windows\system\iemigrat.dll iemigrat.old*

*c:\windows\options\cabs\setup*

The first command keeps Windows from trying to preserve newer IE/Explorer Shell files during the reinstall. You will need to re-update IE if the install completes successfully.

The second should begin setup if you have that directory. Follow the prompts and have that Product Key handy.

If you get any errors during setup, copy them fully and exactly; most have workarounds.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

OK I reinstalled windows following your directions and I came to my desktop. There is though 2 windows that appeared. One is in the background and it is a dos prompt window (I think that is what it is called) saying:
File not found  rem1.*
File not found 
Then in front of it is a window saying:
C:\windows\sd32b.exe shutdown. Underneath it says 
You must quit this program before you quit Windows.
Click OK to quit the program and Windows, or click Cancel to continue running the program and windows.

BTW Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't like the sound of sd32b

This sounds like it could be a viral file and the DOS window might indicate it is running from the autoexec.bat file.

Do not try to restart until we can find and eliminate the source of the error.

If you run sysedit you can see what is in autoexec.bat

I would find sd32b in c:\windows and rename sd32b.old so that it cannot startup again. You will probably get a file missing message if you try to reboot. That would be better than having the unknown run.

If you find it you can right click on it and select Properties > version to see if it has any copyright info.

You can also run *msconfig* and see if there is a reference to it under the startup tab.

If you can post a copy of the HijackThis Startuplist, it would help.

You will probably have to use a floppy to copy the file over if you don't have internet access.

Once you run it, click Config > Miscl Tools > generate startuplist

That will give you a text file you can post here.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

Here is the only possible hit for it, and it looks like it may be it:

http://216.239.39.104/search?q=cach...nload/rest/rest_time.htm+sd32b&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

It is apparently a program to shutdown and restart windows. Do you recall installing it?


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

OK.
1) I ran sysedit and when it gets to C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT I get a small window that says system configuration editor, C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT Cannot open this file.

2) I renamed the file to sd32b.old. The copyright name there is 
B&J studio. I didn't find it under my startup tab in mscofig.

3) Here is my hijack this startuplist

StartupList report, 8/11/03, 9:37:01 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINOA386.MOD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EFAX\DLLCMD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\sysedit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV03.EXE
Live Menu.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\efax\Dllcmd32.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
OEMCleanup = C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

GrpConv = grpconv.exe -o

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 11/8/2003, 0:17:12)

[rename]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mouse.drv=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mouse.001
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wdmaud.drv=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wdmaud.001
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\w98setup.bin
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\suback.bin
[NUL]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DCOMREG.EXE=1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

NAV Helper - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job
Windows Update.job
Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1024/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37612.4351157407

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\SWFLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Yahoo! Audio Conferencing]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSCOM.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab

[Yahoo! Audio UI1]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSUI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab

[Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\OUTC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/TemplateGallery/downloads/outc.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003042101/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,222 bytes
Report generated in 0.168 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

4) And finally, no, I do not recall installing it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you able to view autoexec.bat or config.sys through the msconfig utility? Can you locate them manually and open them in Notepad? After renaming the file, did you reboot and get a 'missing' error?

I do see this anomally:

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
GrpConv = grpconv.exe -o

Looks like a Windows 3.1 legacy that somehow has not been properly removed from the registry.

Here's how: run *regedit* and navigate to

Hkey_Local_Machine
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
*RunOnce*

Just right click on and delete the entry in the Right hand pane if it remains there.

This should not appear in Running Processes in a normal boot unless a DOS window is open:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINOA386.MOD


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

Should I reboot after I renamed the file? In msconfig the autoexec.bat is empty and in config.sys it tells me REM device=c:\realmode\btcdrom.sys/D:mscd001. and then there is a few checkboxes under it that says 
[common]
dos=high,umb
files=40
buffers=40
device=c:\windows\hinem.sys

How can I manually locate the files?

In the meantime I will navigate to run once in in regedit and delete it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can leave config.sys alone, I'm assuming that is a typo, the correct name should be himem.sys

autoexec.bat if present would be on the c:\directory, but it sounds like it just isn't there or is possibly corrupt. It's not a required file so don't worry about it being absent or empty.

When you reboot anything that was looking for that renamed file should complain about its not being there unless it was coming from the registry entry you are about to delete.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

Meant himem.sys. Sorry. On restarting I get the ms dos prompt window again saying 
File not found - rem1.*
File not found
Bad command or file name. 
Is there any way that I can stop this window from opening?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know what this is: rem1.* unless it is an improperly "rem"d entry in config.sys

Try these two things: Uncheck the config.sys file in msconfig and see if the error persists.

Run regedit, click Edit > Find and enter *rem1.* and hit Find Next. Do you get any hits, where if so?

If all else fails, try doing a step by step confirmation boot. Select from the boot menu displayed when you press ctrl on startup.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

Do you mean uncheck the process config.sys file box? I didn't find anything with rem1 in regedit!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes, and you can do the same experiment with system.ini and win.ini as well if you want. All is reversable so don't worry if things look odd after bypassing system.ini.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

I tried unchecking config.sys, system.ini and win.ini and it didn't help. I tried doing it by the step by step confirmation boot. What should I be looking for? Also, I do not have any internet access. When I try to go online I get one of those page cannot be displayed pages. Any suggestions???


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you also tried unchecking the startup group there? I didn't see anything that seemed a likely culprit so I may have missed something. It may be a damaged or missing AVG file. In fact AVG usually configures itself to start through Autoexec.bat, so it may have lost something there. Uninstalling it might be an option too.

And there's nothing in autoexec.bat?

If you did a step by step you would be looking to identify the last started process before the error occurs. That can narrow it.

Do you actually establish an initial connection before you get the "page not displayed"?

There is a long troubleshooter here:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q241/3/44.ASP&NoWebContent=1

I'm suspecting possible damage to the Winsock2 VXD,

First I can tell you you do not have a Hosts file as HijackThis would have reported it. The winsock dlls should all have been replaced by the overinstall, the Winsock2 vxd itself would not have. This might mean deleting the key with regedit and reinstalling TCP/IP through the Networking folder in the Control Panel

The key that is usually involved in this is:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\WinSock2

You should first highlight save (click Registy > Export) the key first.

You can reload it if necessary.

But TCP/IP may be tricky to reinstall, you will have to point to the c:\windows\options\cabs directory instead of a Win98 CD when prompted.


----------



## sidkaye (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi. It's me again.
So I unchecked the startup group & seems to have worked. Do I need any of those items to run my system properly?
I also uninstalled AVG. Should I try to reinstall it?
Now I do have something in autoexec.bat. It reads:
@c:\progra~1grisoft\avg.\bootup.exe
As far as internet access. I am using a cable modem and ther is no coonection at all.
Can you be a little more specific about rebuliding the tcp/ip and deleting the winsock2 dll's. I tried doing it but I might have done something wrong being that i still do not have any internet access.
Again, thanks for all your help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

reenable scanregistry, systray and taskmon in the startups.

Then reenable the others one by one and see if the error returns.

You should delete that entry from autoexec.bat if avg has been uninstalled. For now leave it that way. If it left an entry in msconfig, reenable it and delete it with HijackThis ScanLog

If there is no connection with the cable modem at all, you really need to contact them and have them walk you through the configuration. If it were the winsock2.vxd normally you would have the connection but still get the "page not displayed" error.

It may be that Client for Microsoft Networks is required, and you do not have that properly installed in the Networking applet. Look there, and if it does not show installed, select Add component and install it. But the reinstall really should have included it and you should see Network Neighborhood on your desktop.

And I did not want you to delete the dlls unless you restored them afterwards using the System File Checker. Restore them from the recycle bin if they are still there. If not see the instructions on using SFC

>>> I'm also thinking your Network Interface Card may not have survived, the drivers may need to be reinstalled separately. Check the Device Manager for it and see if there is any exclamation point or red x next to it. You will need to find and reinstall drivers for it if there is.

I'm not much on broadband help as I've only dealt with it a few times with friends.

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}


----------

